# Wow.. new toy!



## alphageek (May 22, 2010)

OK... today I finished assembling my new saw.   Dialed it in so everything is right on, fired it up and did a couple of test cuts.

HUGE improvement on my old one!  Not only will I have easier time on big stock, it should help with the accuracy on all cuts.   Time to try some new segmenting!


----------



## Mark (May 22, 2010)

Congrats. That's a beauty.

Yea I'm drooling. Sorry about that...


----------



## ldb2000 (May 22, 2010)

Congrats . That saw has an impressive fence setup .


----------



## PaulDoug (May 22, 2010)

That is a nice look'n saw.


----------



## workinforwood (May 23, 2010)

Great looking saw Dean.  Doctors prefer clean straight cuts over jagged ones.:biggrin:


----------



## DurocShark (May 23, 2010)

Color me jealous!


----------



## joeatact (May 24, 2010)

Nice


----------



## lorbay (May 24, 2010)

What did you pay for this if you don't mind me asking???

Lin.


----------



## lazyguy (May 24, 2010)

Every time I am in Sears I am eyeballing that. Nice Buy.


----------



## sailing_away (May 24, 2010)

Very nice.  Congrats.


----------



## alphageek (May 24, 2010)

lorbay said:


> What did you pay for this if you don't mind me asking???
> 
> Lin.



I got it for $450.. Its $550 normally, but there was a sale... it looks like you can get it for $423 right now!


----------



## lazyguy (May 25, 2010)

alphageek said:


> I got it for $450.. Its $550 normally, but there was a sale... it looks like you can get it for $423 right now!


 Thats why I avoid looking at a big item after I buy for sometime after. You might want to take in the receipt and see if they will refund the difference.


----------



## terryc29 (May 31, 2010)

alphageek said:


> OK... today I finished assembling my new saw. Dialed it in so everything is right on, fired it up and did a couple of test cuts.
> 
> HUGE improvement on my old one! Not only will I have easier time on big stock, it should help with the accuracy on all cuts. Time to try some new segmenting!


 
You're going to love it. I bought myself the same saw back at Christmas and it is serving me well. I have no complaints at all.


----------



## Lenny (May 31, 2010)

lazyguy said:


> Thats why I avoid looking at a big item after I buy for sometime after. You might want to take in the receipt and see if they will refund the difference.


 
Tell 'em you have the saw out in the truck and your going to bring it back to get your money back UNLESS they refund you the difference! :biggrin:
How's your poker face? :wink:

Enjoy the new saw.


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 10, 2010)

alphageek said:


> OK... today I finished assembling my new saw.   Dialed it in so everything is right on, fired it up and did a couple of test cuts.
> 
> HUGE improvement on my old one!  Not only will I have easier time on big stock, it should help with the accuracy on all cuts.   Time to try some new segmenting!



It's ALL YOUR FAULT!!!

I just bought that saw because of your post! It's no longer on the website, but if you go into a store they can still get it. 

Because of scheduling, it won't be delivered until the 25th, but I can wait 2 weeks. Maybe...:at-wits-end::at-wits-end::at-wits-end:

Oh, yeah. It was $409 + delivery. :tongue:


----------



## sefali (Jun 10, 2010)

For those that pick one of these up, double check the alignment. A big casting issue seems to be the reason they aren't selling them anymore.

Give this a read: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/1464


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 10, 2010)

That's why I paid for the 2 year in-home service. 

I may learn slow, but I learn eventually.


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 10, 2010)

Everything told, my saw was $545. Still a great deal for such a substantial saw.


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 10, 2010)

nice new saw, I would use my Dads ancient craftsman but... it s completly buried in the corner of the garage


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jun 10, 2010)

You will like the saw. I think mine is the same model only 4 years old. I have loved it from the day I took it out of the box. 

Only problem I had was a pin on the angle adjustment and Sears came out and fixed it...No questions asked.

Their service plans are top notch.

Enjoy your saws....Both of you that just bought them!


----------



## 1dweeb (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice saw.


----------

